# HELP I dont know where to go



## MomentoMoir (Mar 13, 2010)

So Im a 36G i have no idea where to get a bra ive tried all the sex shops around here

i went to vicoria secrect in the store and online

jcpennys in the store and online

fredricks in the store and online

i checked every store that sells bras and nowhere can i get a bra

this is the one thing i hate about my tits

in the past 2 years ive gone from DD to G

idk what to do


----------



## internetchick (Mar 13, 2010)

Try Fig Leaves


----------



## Lucy (Mar 13, 2010)

try Bravissimo | Big Bras, Lingerie, Swimwear and Clothing for D-KK cup women

not sure if you have bravissimo in the states but they ship worldwide. they do all sorts of things for bigger chested women- bras, swim wear, tops and dresses and things.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 13, 2010)

When was the last time you were properly measured?

Why not go to a decent lingerie store, have someone measure you, then try on a few recommended bras to see if they fit.

Women's breast sizes change every few years. Most women are wear the wrong sized fitting bras.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When was the last time you were properly measured?Why not go to a decent lingerie store, have someone measure you, then try on a few recommended bras to see if they fit.

Women's breast sizes change every few years. Most women are wear the wrong sized fitting bras.

I agree! Any high end lingerie store will accomidate most sizes. I recently found out I was wearing 2 cup sizes too big (has a lot to do with weight loss) but in any case it would be more helpful to physically go in and get a proper fitting rather then guess online and be disappointed.


----------

